
Types of Network Effects and How to Hack Them - elmar
https://hackernoon.com/the-5-types-of-network-effects-and-how-to-hack-them-a5b54745eed2
======
dmix
/offtopic, strange to see `word-break:break-all;` in a long-form blog post.
Trading readability for clean looking lines isn't worth it IMO.

